
Apple fights back with appeal against EU Irish tax ruling - DyslexicAtheist
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-38362434
======
DyslexicAtheist
source pdf (also mentioned in the article):
[http://g8fip1kplyr33r3krz5b97d1.wpengine.netdna-
cdn.com/wp-c...](http://g8fip1kplyr33r3krz5b97d1.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/12/SA.38373_State-Aid-implemented-by-Ireland-to-Apple_-
non-confidential-ver....pdf)

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
guess I should have linked to this directly instead. but the article is a good
TL;DR compared to that _monster_ of a statement :)

